# How to Print Free Patterns from a Blog



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

http://crochetstreet.com/2014/10/how-to-print-free-patterns-from-a-blog/


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I just used this twice and it worked wonderfully; thanks!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I use this all the time. I agree it is great.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

It's great for printing and saving recipes too!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh my gosh, that's terrific! Thanks so much for this.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great information...thank you so much!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

thank-you. It will save a lot of "oh, darns" from me


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you form me and thank you from my hubby. Yes, you can copy and paste onto a word doc, and then edit, but this looks so much quicker. I can't wait to try it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

martyr said:


> Thank you form me and thank you from my hubby. Yes, you can copy and paste onto a word doc, and then edit, but this looks so much quicker. I can't wait to try it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I already used it. It's fantastic!


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

You're all very welcome.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I will give this a try, thank you, I usually copy and paste them into word.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you, this will be a time saver


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks, that is great.

Much easier then coping and pasting to a document.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG! I love it! It worked like a charm. Thank you, thank you and thank you!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks. I will give this a try.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks this is very helpful!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thank you so much !


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

I'll give it a try, thanks!


----------



## MomLes (Aug 17, 2014)

I really recommend Evernote. It will save selected parts of a page, a simplified page, the whole original page, a pdf, a screenshot, or a bookmark to your part of the cloud. Then yoy can get at it from your smartphone, your tablet, or another computer. I don't know what I'd do without it.


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you! I often click on the print friendly button on patterns, etc that I want to print or save. I just tried it through the website- only problem- frequently if I just select "Print" it only prints parts of the sentences- there are gaps in the lines-missing info. Anyone else had this problem?? Why does it?? If I save it as a PDF and then print it is fine...


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for this great site!!!


----------



## bootsy1942 (Oct 24, 2013)

wow! thanks for posting...Love It!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

martyr said:


> Thank you form me and thank you from my hubby. Yes, you can copy and paste onto a word doc, and then edit, but this looks so much quicker. I can't wait to try it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Super! Thank You! :thumbup:


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

You're all very welcome.


----------



## GiGiRose (May 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for this information. I tried it and it worked. I don't know how many times I've had to copy and paste onto notepad. I'm off to try one from knitty.com


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Looks easier than copy/paste into Word.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanx, I have print friendly now saved to faves. I have always copied and pasted to an email I would send myself. Will have to try this.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Don't forget you can always clean it up more by deleting things you don't like in the finished page.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Wonderful tip. I always tried copy, cut, paste, delete and it never quite works out. Thanks.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Duplicate entry. Sorry


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

You're all welcome.


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Wonderful, thank you.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thank you sooooo much!!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Great resource! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

You're all very welcome.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you very much...always a pang of guilt about the extra stuff, when I print off a pattern.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

You're very welcome.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you, must try. I've been copying and pasting to Notepad, then saving on a separate drive, but it doesn't work for photos.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Well i got a chance to use it! -it works. I wanted to copy some exercise instructions from about.com. Believe me, if you don't already know it, that site has lots of great information, and it is NOT print friendly. What I wanted to copy was one of those "slide shows." Well I did have to make a pdf for each of the 5 slides and then re-combine them in a word document, but it easy and fast. Thank goodness because since Apple has updated the OS X and the word program I can't find many of the formatting tools i used to use. :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Great information...thanks so much!


----------

